# Knife Lubrication



## ChocolateLab33 (Jun 14, 2019)

Hi, can anyone recommend what I should use to lubricate a few of my folders that are a bit stiff to open and have a gritty feel when I open them?

Thanks very much.


----------



## xxo (Jun 14, 2019)

For knives used on food - mineral oil form a pharmacy, food safe and very low cost.

For knives never used for food (very few of mine) - Tri flow Teflon - use very sparingly!

If your knives are real gritty, you may need to clean them first, hot tap water generally works for most knives.


----------



## nbp (Jun 15, 2019)

You could order up a little tube of the stuff that Chris Reeve Knives includes with all their knives. It works very nicely in my opinion and stays where you put it. Their knives are easy to disassemble so it’s easy to apply. If you cannot take your knoves apart, it may be too viscous to get where you need it.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Jun 16, 2019)

I can recommend three products, but you need to use the one first to loosen the folder pivot and if a lock back spring points first. 

Sentry Products Tuf-Glide in the needle applicator bottle to first creep into the gummed up pivot, then Hoppes #9 Gun oil to finish things off. 

I’ve got a bunch of switchblades of various ages. They’re a royal pain to disassemble on the ones designed to be taken apart, others have to go back to the factory for all service. 

Tuf-Glide breaks down the gummed oil and gets into small crevices. It’s close to being water thin. Once flushed out evidenced by the lube leaking out being clear, the Hoppes #9 Gun oil makes for finishing product for a smooth action. 

Also another good product is Benchmade Blue Lube gets high marks. 

Bladehq has just about every lubricant you could ever need for knife servicing.


----------



## Macka17 (Jul 5, 2019)

I use Tri-Flo... Teflon oil in dripper tube for all reels, Knife joints, and guns.
Smoothest ever and sticks like you know what.
Trouble with Hoppes is the smell.


----------



## EpicDrop (Jul 14, 2019)

I've been using knife pivot lube (KPL) for the last few months. I find that it works pretty similarly to nano oil, but it seems to be less expensive.


----------



## PartyPete (Jul 15, 2019)

Break Free CLP...good for guns and knives as well.


----------



## usdiver (Jul 15, 2019)

@ xxo
Im glad you mentioned food because I completely didn’t think about it. Now that you mentioned it I ve looked at my current supply of Rem Oil, Betetta Oil, and Mil Com synthetic.... all but 1 are very harmful to critters and nature, cause irritation, and are toxic. Guess which 1 is ok...




Funny I literally looked this up last night. I have a Microtech OTF and I ve decided to ditch the rem oil and betetta oil. Its not cheap but it’s really good stuff. Just be sure whatever it is won’t damage some finishes.... and this one will not depending on what you have. 

My knives touch food but not often and my TBC beard comb obviously contacts my skin and in one sense this post was a wake up call!


----------



## xxo (Jul 16, 2019)

usdiver said:


> @ xxo
> Im glad you mentioned food because I completely didn’t think about it. Now that you mentioned it I ve looked at my current supply of Rem Oil, Betetta Oil, and Mil Com synthetic.... all but 1 are very harmful to critters and nature, cause irritation, and are toxic. Guess which 1 is ok...
> View attachment 10588
> 
> ...





Doesn’t seem that safe according to the data sheet:


https://mil-comm.com/how-to/2014-MC2500-Oil-MSDS.pdf




Most oils are not good to ingest, which is why I like mineral oil, which by the way is the main ingredient in traditional Japanese sword/clove oil and some of the lubricants that claim to be non-toxic such as Ballistol. 


Mineral oil is also good for conditioning natural handle materials such as wood and stag – can also be used for conditioning wood cutting boards (won’t go rancid) and can be used as a honing oil[FONT=&quot] and it only costs about $2 for a 16 oz. bottle that will last for years and it is safe to ingest[/FONT].


----------



## bigburly912 (Jul 16, 2019)

I use mineral oil, olive oil, or coconut oil mixed with bees wax for everything and it’s never failed me. You can use them on woods or metals with no problems and the bees wax keeps it solid at room temperature.


----------



## usdiver (Jul 31, 2019)

@xxo
Sorry bit late, just saw your post... I never intend to ingest the stuff but between that and Rem Oil Beretta hoppes etc I wouldn’t be worried about mil comm touching my skin or even a blade that “touches” food

I don’t know though about mineral oil and bees wax etc for an OTF


----------



## wraithpc (Aug 21, 2019)

PartyPete said:


> Break Free CLP...good for guns and knives as well.



This is all I use exclusively, bearings, or bronze, I usually run Teflon dry. From my Shiro to my CRKTs.


----------



## LedTed (Aug 21, 2019)

I use Super Lube to help lubricate pivots and Carnauba Wax to help project blades.


----------

